
Texas Death Row Inmates' Last Statements - loteck
https://www.tdcj.texas.gov/death_row/dr_executed_offenders.html
======
karmakaze
All I can say is "Wow". I was only mildly curious and just read a single
statement. I couldn't have imagined the range of responses that triggered in
me. I did not know the inmate but in that one statement I feel like I now know
something true about them. This is rare in life and profound that it can occur
from reading a line of text on the Internet.

It also made me see the death penalty in a different light. What makes it hard
to 'do the right thing' is not knowing what happens at death. If as a society
or nation agree on this point then we could agree on what to do and why it
makes sense. It's hard to even know what my own belief is until the time of
knowing my own death. On the one hand, it shows that the death penalty can be
effective for reform, though I don't know how effectiveness compares to other
sentences. But then what do you with a reformed inmate on death row? Of course
this has been contemplated, debated, and policies decided upon, but it was new
for me and I'm still thinking it through to find what makes sense to me and
also to the me on the other side.

